# miter saw stand



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

So my girl bought me a dewalt dw708 12 inch slider off craigslist for xmas. So far everything seems straight and good.

Clearly i need a stand for it now.

I had awhile back the skil stand and liked it. Might pick it up again

What is everyone usein*?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I have an older ridgid MSUV stand, and love it
I put some $4 pnumatic wheels from HF on it and it rolls very nice without beating up the saw


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We use this one


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Got the new bosh one I have the old ridged one, the bosh looks better built. But I have loved useing the ridged one but after 5 years and hundreds of jobs it's starting to fall apart on me.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...Dewalt saw?, Get the Dewalt stand. (A good one by the way, much nicer then the newer ones, that DW708 and the DW706 are the only DeWalt miters I like(Altho I think the DW716 is good too)


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I always wanted to try the Port-a-Mate one at Menards. The only reason that I didn't was because the Dewalt one fit in its' space better.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

We have the dewalt and porter cable. Far prefer the dewalt because its nice and tall. Hate crouching all the time.


----------



## CATSKINER (Mar 29, 2006)

build your own


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats looks pretty sweet, and heavy..


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I am leaning twords the stands with wheels, a friend has the bosch gravity rise. I cant get them in my area though. I have a choice between ryobi, skil, dewalt, ridgid, porta cable and one or 2 more


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I am leaning twords the stands with wheels, a friend has the bosch gravity rise. I cant get them in my area though. I have a choice between ryobi, skil, dewalt, ridgid, porta cable and one or 2 more


Does your area not have the Internet? 

Not sure if they changed but the porter cable has one arm that slides inside the other. It's really easy to over tighten the larger tunes screw and make it a real pain to use after that. They may have changed it on the new ones.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

mbryan said:


> Does your area not have the Internet?
> 
> Not sure if they changed but the porter cable has one arm that slides inside the other. It's really easy to over tighten the larger tunes screw and make it a real pain to use after that. They may have changed it on the new ones.


I dont like buying tools online unless im 100% sure i know what im getting


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

We have the wheeled default that is similar to PC one. I like it well enough. You are able to leave saw attached and stand it upright like a hand truck. Makes storage in the shop easier.

Andy


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

CATSKINER said:


> build your own


 I agree- we use a wood one we built from some plans we took from This Is Carpentry or Fine Homebuilding

It's pretty heavy and I would NOT want to be taking it into a house- but it works great for us outside and often doubles as a work bench etc. to clamp things to, plane on etc.
Stephen


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

I have the milwaukee compact saw stand, perfect for trim and well made.

If i was you id get the dewalt for a dewalt saw they are very good stands :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the 708 on a rigid stand..it works. The out feed support is a little wobbly but you can customize your own wings. Its slides in and out of the truck easy enough.


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

CATSKINER said:


> build your own


Love that stand. Might have to weld me up one. So you have anymore pics?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the rigid msuv 3 , bought it back in august when the mounting bracket clamp broke on my rigid stand that i got for my bosch saw.. the stand lastd nearly 5 years without issue. my only possible issue with the rigid is ill be upgrading my saw next year and havent decided if im keeping my bosch to use for framing and deck jobs. the new saw will prob come with a stand


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the ridgid SUV stand I really like it as a stand. One thing I have noticed is the saw doesn't stay square if you wheel it around on rough ground. When I used the dealt stand it all ways stayed square.

Cole


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the first Rigid MSUV stand that I got for a steal at HD for $99 one night on a road trip to a out of town job. 

For ease of setup, it's probably my favorite stand. Literally, I can set it up or take down in about a minute. It's held up well. A little heavy, but worth it.

I think that they have changed quite a bit from that first one.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with all in that is one of if not the best stand on the market for a Benjamin. Re-branded or not well worth the dough.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A stand is useless to me without wheels. There just too damn heavy. At least with wheels I can set the front of the saw and stand on my tailgate then pick up the bottom and roll it right in my truck by myself. Without wheels I would have to separate them to transport.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I owned the skil stand for about a year before it got stolen amd i really liked it acutally. I didnt like that i had to remove saw everytime to load it though.

I was looking at lowes and kobalt makes a stand now. It seems pretty sturdy too


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> A stand is useless to me without wheels. There just too damn heavy. At least with wheels I can set the front of the saw and stand on my tailgate then pick up the bottom and roll it right in my truck by myself. Without wheels I would have to separate them to transport.


Agreed


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Track Master.


http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif


----------

